# [ati-drivers] No supported adapters detected

## ccube

Hi I got following problem since some weeks:

le1558 lu # lspci | grep VGA

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]

le1558 lu # lsmod | grep fglrx

fglrx                5004559  144

le1558 lu # aticonfig 

aticonfig: No supported adapters detected

Everything else is working fine. How to tell aticonfig to detect my card again?

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge linux-firmware ati-drivers xorg-server

aticonfig --initial
```

 you may have lost sync

edit for spelling

----------

## ccube

```

le1558 lu # emerge -av linux-firmware ati-drivers xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.1.901  USE="ipv6 kdrive nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-12.11_beta11:1::x11  USE="disable-watermark modules (multilib) qt4 -debug -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20121225  USE="-savedconfig" 16,582 kB

[blocks B      ] x11-drivers/radeon-ucode ("x11-drivers/radeon-ucode" is blocking sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20121225)

[blocks B      ] sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode ("sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode" is blocking sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20121225)

Total: 3 packages (1 new, 2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 16,582 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode-9.221.4.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode required by @selected

  (x11-drivers/radeon-ucode-20120320::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-drivers/radeon-ucode required by @selected

  (sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20121225::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    linux-firmware

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Better install linux-formware package instead of selective ones? Or is the content identical?

----------

## Veldrin

linux-firmware just contains all firmware parts, while the split packages allow a more selective installation, and thus less cruft.

----------

## ccube

Like I thought!

So Ill make a

```

emerge -av radeon-ucode ati-drivers xorg-server

aticonfig --initial

```

instead, and report back!

----------

## jasn

The radeon firmware, which is included in radeon-ucode, and in the larger set of linux-firmware, is only needed if you're going to use the open source, in kernel, radeon driver. If you're using fglrx, (ati-drivers), you don't need to install either one.

Also, if you use fglrx, (ati-drivers), you need to make sure you don't have any in kernel radeon drivers selected.

Good Luck..

----------

## ccube

I have installed both, so i can switch with a simple script between the drivers.

aticonfig --initial wont work here, because it does not detect my card.  :Sad: 

Upgrading to x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.1:1::x11 right now, but i really think that this does not solve my problem.  :Sad: 

any other thoughts?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, if you use fglrx, (ati-drivers), you need to make sure you don't have any in kernel radeon drivers selected. 
> 
> 

 

Loading both drivers at the same time is not working I think.

```

le@le1558 /lu $ lsmod | grep fglrx

fglrx                5004559  217 

le@le1558 /lu $ lsmod | grep radeon

le@le1558 /lu $ 

```

----------

## DONAHUE

If you are on a laptop with hybrid graphics suggest editing title to reflect hybrid grahics

can you disable either card at the bios level ? with a key or key combo when running?

suggest google search for linux hybrid graphics and a forum search for radeon hybrid graphics switcheroo

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo

----------

## ccube

no hybrid graphics here

Some magic (I really dont know what) happened!!!

```

le@le1558 /lu $ aticonfig --adapter=0 --od-gettemperature

Adapter 0 - ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series 

            Sensor 0: Temperature - 56.00 C

```

Thx all for helping!!  :Smile: )

----------

## ccube

updated to 13.2_beta3-r200 and same problem again...  :Sad: 

----------

## DaggyStyle

x11-drivers/radeon-ucode, sys-kernel/linux-firmware are not needed when it comes to fglrx.

what initial version of ati-drivers have you installed?

----------

## ccube

what exectly do zou mean with initial?

My system goes everyday up2date, so now i am on the current 13.2 beta.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ccube wrote:*   

> what exectly do zou mean with initial?
> 
> My system goes everyday up2date, so now i am on the current 13.2 beta.

 

it started from a specific version right? what version is that?

----------

## ccube

Th previously installed version is 13.1-r200. The first driver version on this system...I cannot tell you. This was back in 2009 and is not documented anymore...

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *ccube wrote:*   

> Th previously installed version is 13.1-r200. The first driver version on this system...I cannot tell you. This was back in 2009 and is not documented anymore...

 

try doing a small regression test  to see where it has started.

----------

## DONAHUE

you have *Quote:*   

> Th previously installed version is 13.1-r200.
> 
> so now i am on the current 13.2 beta.

 after an update 10 minutes ago using ~amd64 , I have  *Quote:*   

> emerge -s ati-drivers
> 
> Searching...    
> 
> [ Results for search key : ati-drivers ]
> ...

 opening the question, "What is the source of your drivers?" The 13.1 version is working well on an hd5700 series. 

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-drivers/ati-drivers shows the 13.1 version as still hardmasked and not keyworded so putting  it into the testing branch must be a brand new action. Suggest you try masking and keywording as needed to use 13.1.

----------

## ccube

```

[I] x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  

     (1)    [M]12.4 12.6_beta_pre897^d (~)12.8^d 12.11_beta11^d (~)13.1^d

     (legacy) 12.6_beta_pre897-r1^d[1] (~)13.1-r100^td[1]

     (nonlegacy) (~)12.10^d[1] (~)12.11_beta11^d[1] (~)13.1-r200^td[1] (~)13.2_beta3-r200^td[1]

       {debug disable-watermark +modules multilib pax_kernel qt4 static-libs KERNEL="linux"}

     Installed versions:  13.2_beta3-r200(nonlegacy)^td[1](05:25:54 PM 02/04/2013)(disable-watermark modules multilib qt4 -debug -static-libs KERNEL="linux")

     Homepage:            http://www.amd.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for radeon r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

[1] "x11" /var/lib/layman/x11

```

x11-overlay

I really dont think that this is the problem. It should be a local one. As you see in this thread earlier, that I hat this problem for weeks/months, until something magical solved it.... until the latest update  :Sad: 

The only thing I can imagine is that my xorg.conf is a symlink. But this really shouldnt matter...

----------

## DONAHUE

You were and are running beta driver versions from amd, packed into beta X.org packages, repacked in beta gentoo ebuilds. You are a beta tester  :Smile:  . You and I are using the oldest hardware the beta version is expected to drive. Amd is hell bent on solving problems with this driver and their latest hardware, the 7000 series. In this scenario, it is very possible that fixing a 7000 series problem could break the 5000 series driver portion and the beta be issued untested for regression on the 5000 series.  

As you said, an update broke your system. Not likely a local problem. Is your xorg-server a beta version also?

----------

## ccube

Well, my opinion is, that every fglrx user is a beta tester...

So, I found out some more details about this problem. Using the drivers from x11 overlay results in "unsupported hardware". Using the portage-tree ones aticonfig is working as expected. 

Well, the only thing I need aticonfig for is reading the temerature, which is not so important.

Maybe I should look little deeper to investigate what is the difference between the gentoo and the x11 ebuilds.

Thanks for helping so far.

Btw:

```

le@le1558 /lu $ eix xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.9.5-r1 1.10.6-r1 1.11.4-r1 1.12.4 1.13.1 (~)1.13.2(0/1.13.2) [M](~)1.13.99.901 [M](~)9999(0/9999)[1] {dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl selinux static-libs +suid tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}

     Installed versions:  1.13.2(11:18:57 AM 01/30/2013)(ipv6 nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -selinux -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

[1] "x11" /var/lib/layman/x11

```

----------

## Cassey_Jean_Claude

Any progress on this.  I came home from a weekend away to find one of my GPU mining machines not registering work.  When I rebooted it, aticonfig stopped seeing the adapters.

Both show up at boot time:

miner1 linux # lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn

but

miner1 ~ # aticonfig --list-adapters

aticonfig: No supported adapters detected

Of course, the mining software can't see them either.

Potentially other useful info:

miner1 linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                6740929  0

miner1 linux # emerge -s ati-drivers

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ati-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 13.9

      Latest version installed: 13.9

      Size of files: 118,229 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.amd.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for Radeon Evergreen (HD5000 Series) and newer chipsets

      License:       AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0

OK, I punted and used ACCEPT_KEYWORDS to emerge the 13.12 drivers and aticonfig is back and working?  Weird, since I'm running the 13.9 drivers on my other miners.  Also no clue why they stopped working...

----------

## ccube

my solution for this was buying a new laptop, without an ati card... so i wont be able to help here anymore. 

cheers

----------

## MarcoMarin

I have the exact same problem as Cassey_Jean_Claude and in the exact same setup as the OP, ccube. That is, both drivers are there, lspci -nnk lists them both under "kernel modules", but only "radeon" under "drivers in use". Unlike the OP however, I don't know how to use a script to change them. Aticonfig can't detect the device.

I tried removing everything "radeon" from the kernel and unmerging linux-firmware, after the latter the screen didn't work anymore, so I got it back there. How can I use fglrx instead?

I followed all these guides:

[1] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Hardware_3D_acceleration_guide

[2] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fglrx

[3] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

There seems to be a somewhat contradictory instruction on kernel config between [2] and [1]+[3], but I assume it's because DRM works for the general case while the FGLRX requires special care.. (maybe for ati using closed source drivers?)

Following guide [1], I've tried adding: 

```
etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-dri.conf
```

 for both "radeon" and "fglrx", but either way it complains about line 3 (EndSection) saying the Device section requires an identifier.. the file is identical to that listing, does it expects a TAB instead of 2 spaces?   :Surprised:   X fails to start with this conf. 

(edit: tried changing the xorg.conf directly from radeon to fglrx, the identifier should be card0 it seems (maybe change the guide?), the result is the system crashed! it certainly requires the fglrx driver to be in use)

Finally, I think I can explain the automagic fix the OP reported.. I tried eselecting back the xorg-x11 interface, then glxinfo and glxgears works, after which I "eselect opengl set" the ati option, and it's fooled into working as well!  :Shocked:  as if it couldn't start the device normally but running the programs open it for further commands? the frame rate even multiplies by 10x! Which gives hope, but is still crappy <40fps, attesting the wrongness of this approach I believe   :Smile: 

Aticonfig still doesn't detect the device though...  :Sad: 

----------

## DONAHUE

@ MarcoMarin

```
lspci | wgetpaste 
```

post the url returned

----------

## MarcoMarin

Hi DONAHUE,

 here it is:

http://bpaste.net/show/196077/

same chipset as Cassey's...

----------

## DONAHUE

Don't have a pitcairn. either side though, 5000 and 8000

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

ls -l /lib/firmware/radeon | grep -i pitcairn | wgetpaste
```

are you wishing to use radeon or fglrx as driver?

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Don't have a pitcairn. either side though, 5000 and 8000

 

Cool!   :Smile:  I hope a midway card should have less driver problems than a newer card?   :Very Happy:  You mine/d cryptocurrencies? I'm hoping to, until it gets too difficult, then reassign the card for blender 3D stuff...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

You sure genkernel saves the latest config there? judging by the timestamp it appears to be the most recent, however I was saving different compiles in different files and answering 'no' when quitting menuconfig... I'm pretty sure I disabled xfree86 DRM support, but that config seems to be stating it as <m>.. or am I looking at the wrong label?

Anyway, here it is: http://bpaste.net/show/196113/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ls -l /lib/firmware/radeon | grep -i pitcairn | wgetpaste
> ...

 

I should also note that I tried removing al those from the latest kernel compile (that's why the config is blank on these), but when I said "got them back there" I was referring to emerging linux-firmware, apparently they only need to be in that directory you ask above for them to work! (though this always raise in me the suspicion that genkernel is ignoring my orders.. i even issued a make clean after the first time had no effect, just to be sure, only then I unmerged linux-firmware to see if it would pick up fglrx on it's own...)

http://bpaste.net/show/196114/

btw, there is another one (TAHITI) required by that chipset which is not listed there of course, but is also in the dir.

 *Quote:*   

> are you wishing to use radeon or fglrx as driver?

 

Well, guide [2] seems to suggest fglrx is required for 3D acceleration, no?

If open-source could do it, I'd prefer that of course, but I think I've read somewhere it is slow? I think it might even have been some emerged package message!   :Laughing: 

In fact, that was another test I was about to try... maybe the fglrx drivers, being closed, didn't work well with the open source one (some magic init call lacking perhaps?  :Confused:  ) and required radeon-ucode? (as per option given in [3])

----------

## DONAHUE

fglrx and radeon are mutually exclusive, so one or the other.

looking at a couple of reviews of your card suggests it will not yet perform with radeon driver or will perform poorly

both open source radeon and oem fglrx (catalyst) drivers need firmware. recommend 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

 If you wish to use genkernel: 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 if you are using genkernel to make an initramfs so you can use lvm, raid, crypto, ... include those options also. When menuconfig opens edit to:   *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Graphics support  --->
> ...

 exit menuconfig saving the configuration, allowing the kernel recompile

Edit /etc/portage make.conf to include *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

 synaptics if a touchpad

```
emerge xorg-server ati-drivers xf86-input-evdev xf86-input-synaptics twm xterm xclock

aticonfig --initial
```

 reboot, when back up try startx

edit to correct typos (or brain burps)

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> fglrx and radeon are mutually exclusive, so one or the other.

 

yet they include the same files as the open source firmware we listed above. But then again you say the firmware are required... or is there some other firmware there which are not in the radeon one?

 *Quote:*   

> When menuconfig opens edit to: 

 

I'll list below the only things that changed, maybe it helps others later:

1) AGP.. I have no agp, indeed, do you think this might have been interfering?

2) max number of gpus, 16->2 ( :Question:  shouldn't interfere?)

3) Enable tile blitting support

4) low level LCD controls, m->y, the backlight one was already {*} (what does curly brackets mean?apparently no way to disable completely?)

5) generic backlight driver, m->n

6) Scrollback Buffer Size, 64->256

7) disable Map the console to the primary display device , ie y->n

 :Cool:  disabled both lower res logos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit /etc/portage make.conf to include *Quote:*   VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" synaptics if a touchpad
> ...

 

cool, i have no touchpad, so all this was already set. I'm also omitting synaptics from the emerge command... i also omitted twm (im using openbox, hope im not saying(and doing) something stupid here), xterm (using qterminal), xclock (not sure what razorqt uses)...

 also i thought that --initial was a aticonfig option? and sure enough emerge complains about it, so im omitting it as well.. oh, I think you've meant as a separate command _after_ the emerge? (since ati-config/aticonfig is not a valid atom either, and is included in ati-drivers) I  ran the command anyway but it still not detecting the device.

I've noticed something, while Xorg was reinstalling, it said "disabling acpi" patch... it was during "preparing source", so maybe acpi will be enabled after installation, since according to [2] some cards may need it. (I had already added acpi to the rc-update boot, as ordered by the message from portage)

Sidenote about all this emerging, wouldn't a --changed-use --deep @world do all this more cleanly?

Done!

Testing startx....

it starts : )

didn't notice anything unusual (though didn't read any logs either).

----------

## DONAHUE

sorry aticonfig morphed into ati-config, aticonfig --initial needed its own line, brain required hard reset

excessive emerging: twm, xterm, xclock provide something to start if the intended GUI fails and the xserver falls through. ati-drivers need to be specifically re-emerged for every new kernel version and (sometimes) new xorg-server.  xorg-server & evdev may need to be specifically re-emerged for a new kernel version, based on past (bad) experiences, may no longer be true.

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> sorry aticonfig morphed into ati-config, aticonfig --initial needed its own line, brain required hard reset

 lol : )

 *Quote:*   

> excessive emerging: twm, xterm, xclock provide something to start if the intended GUI fails and the xserver falls through. ati-drivers need to be specifically re-emerged for every new kernel version and (sometimes) new xorg-server.  xorg-server & evdev may need to be specifically re-emerged for a new kernel version, based on past (bad) experiences, may no longer be true.

 I see... thx for explaining : )

Still no luck with the driver though... also, changed xorg.conf device section's driver to "fglrx" and it still crashes.   :Sad:  Startx works if I keep it at "radeon" but then 3D acceleration fails (glxinfo can't access the device)

----------

## DONAHUE

if your kernel is configured as I suggested fglx should work with a xorg.conf generated by aticonfig --initial. radeon should not work.

If your kernel is configured for radeon, radeon should work with no xorg.conf using the builtin automatic script. fglrx should not work.

conclusion: the kernel being loaded is configured for radeon.

if you have a separate /boot partition that does not mount automatically at boot time (noauto in fstab), you may have kernels on the nominal /dev/sda1 and kernels on the nominal /dev/sda3. We have all forgotten to mount /boot partition before copying a manual kernel or running genkernel.

----------

## MarcoMarin

There is not separate boot partition. There is 1 swap, 1 root and 1 home. (sdb1,2 and 3)

Could it be I forgot to make clean before compiling?

Could it be genkernel is somehow ignoring stuff, or placing the kernel elsewhere because there is already one there with the same name? uname -a gives the right timestamp though.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste
```

```
 will give the config of the running kernel. post url please
```

----------

## MarcoMarin

here it is:

http://bpaste.net/show/196455/

Also, something very suspicious is showing up after genkernel finishes compiling bzImage...

it says:

```

* Updating module dependencies for 3.12.13-gentoo ...

depmod: ERROR: fstatat(3, 3.10.25): No such file or directory                  [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done

Switching to amd OpenCL interface... done

```

I believe 3.10.25 was the version of the liveCD...

----------

## DONAHUE

I had assumed that you were booting the installed on the hard drive gentoo system.

the kernel presented is indeed the cd's.

this may be with the cd booted and chrooted into the hard drive or just with cd booted.

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> I had assumed that you were booting the installed on the hard drive gentoo system.

 

I am!  :Surprised: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> the kernel presented is indeed the cd's.

 

I did use genkernel so it would replicate the liveCD (as per the handbook) so it would detect all hardware and modules, because a wireless card wasn't getting it's driver, which is supposed built-in and actually worked during installation.

 So they may look very similar, are you sure they are identical? if it was exactly that kernel, then the wireless should work, no? (uname -r also says it's 3.12.13-gentoo)

 But that was only as a base for further modifications, All those changes you suggested, are they not there?   :Confused:  This is looking systemic.. 2 devices not getting their drivers. (although I did the same process to get the firmware for radeon in, and fglrx does appear under available drivers in lspci ever since I've emerged ati-drivers)

 *Quote:*   

> this may be with the cd booted and chrooted into the hard drive or just with cd booted.

 

I have no cd drive in this box, I used unetbootin to get Gentoo here, but it is even on another harddrive (still connected though, sda, but I boot directly into sdb, with it's 3 partitions as per above)

 I'm assuming genkernel generates the same name over and over. Could it be otherwise and thus my assumption that I need not change the bootloader is mistaken?

I've found the culprit of the error above, I believe:

```
# find / -iname *3.10.25*

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10.25

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/sys-kernel/aufs-sources-3.10.25

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/aufs-sources/aufs-sources-3.10.25.ebuild

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-3.10.25.ebuild

/lib64/modules/3.12.13-gentoo/3.10.25
```

that last line is suspicious, listing it the thing starts to blink red and white    :Surprised: 

```
# ls -l /lib64/modules/3.12.13-gentoo/3.10.25

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Mar 15 15:21 /lib64/modules/3.12.13-gentoo/3.10.25 -> /lib/modules/3.10.25

```

I'll delete that and try recompiling... do you have any suggestions before I do this? (it takes about 1 hour or so to complete)

----------

## DONAHUE

```
eselect kernels list
```

 yields?

----------

## MarcoMarin

# eselect kernels list

!!! Error: Can't load module kernels

exiting

----------

## DONAHUE

from installed system or chroot

```
emerge portage-utils gentoolkit

eselect kernel list
```

----------

## MarcoMarin

Same error?!   :Surprised: 

Full message:

```
>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.46

 *  - /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1

 *  - /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1.0.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so (x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.2.0)

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

neintendo64 ~ # eselect kernels list

!!! Error: Can't load module kernels

exiting
```

preserved libs for radeon, could that be related to the driver problem? I think I got that too on that excessive emerge of before...

----------

## DONAHUE

leave off the s

```
eselect kernel list
```

 sorry

----------

## MarcoMarin

no prob. : )

here:

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.12.13-gentoo *

```

----------

## MarcoMarin

Just to clarify, I didn't upgrade from 3.10.25 either. That version is probb the one I have a driver of that wireless card for (vermagic), so that symlink may have been just a last desperate attempt at compiling the thing or trying to shove some pre-compiled driver up 3.12.13 kernel   :Embarassed:  I mean, it was manually created and nothing other than 3.12.13 is there. (it's a fresh install)

the symlink target didn't exist anymore (if ever did), so that's why genkernel was complaining of fstatat file/dir not found and thus would not cause problems nor a recompile would resolve anything, unless.... genkernel quits/panics/give up some step if it sees any error?

----------

## DONAHUE

how about 

```
emerge --sync

emerge gentoo-sources

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set <highest number in list>

genkernel --menuconfig all
```

Edit menuconfig: *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> 
> 
> Graphics support ---> 
> 
> <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) ---> 
> ...

 

exit menuconfig saving the configuration, allowing the kernel to recompile

update grub.cfg or grub .conf for the new kernel

----------

## MarcoMarin

I'll try your new config changes tomorrow. : ) Thanks. The stuff below is after deleting the symlink.

There I fixed...  :Smile:   only the error message unfortunately    :Crying or Very sad: 

 it was that symlink, but this time genkernel said different stuff, about modules, and sounded generaly happier (kernel compiled successfully, copying stuff over, etc.. I dont remember that when the error appeared, but it's just an impression)

Anyway, no change.. also tried removing the kernel option in the bootloader (I'm using syslinux btw) about video=vesafb, which the handbook "suggested"...

A slightly disturbing message from genkernel was:

>> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

perhaps disabling it would help? It's not a new message though... (maybe explains the wireless problem too?)

I'll try your new config changes tomorrow. : ) Thanks!

----------

## MarcoMarin

Got around to doing it today! : )

since there were no changes to config, I simply loaded last config, made sure the changes were there and did save before quitting.

Still no luck though.. radeon still listed as driver in use, startx works with "radeon" option.

about the commands:

-- same preserved libs listed after "emerge gentoo-sources" command. (dunno if relevant, but it's radeon stuff)

-- eselect had only 1 kernel again, did issue eselect set as well anyway;

 :Idea:  What if I don't use genkernel to compile the kernel? Does the last initramfs still works, or will I have to regenerate it?

----------

## DONAHUE

from installed or chroot

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | wgetpaste

ls -l /boot | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /boot/grub/grub.conf

wgetpaste /boot/grub/grub.cfg

eselect kernel list | wgetpaste
```

 post url's pls

----------

## MarcoMarin

http://bpaste.net/show/196663/

http://bpaste.net/show/196664/

http://bpaste.net/show/196665/

http://bpaste.net/show/196666/

As I said, I use syslinux (extlinux in this case), hope this is not a problem. There is a lot of comments in that file too, for I was trying to use UUIDs and LABELs to boot but couldn't make it work. Booting the other hard disk (hd0) doesn't work either.

To summarize that bootloader file, the 1st menu option boots the genkernel one, the 2nd is a fallback without radeon or anything that i know to work in case i need to fix the 1st one (happened a lot  :Sad:  ), there is a commented out option, then there is the out of order hd0 one.

----------

## DONAHUE

the kernel configuration used by the running kernel before you edited menuconfig is identical to the kernel configuration used by the running kernel after you edited menuconfig. editing has had no effect on the kernel that you are booting. the date times of the initramfs, system.map, and genkernel  show that you are recompiling. BUT the booted kernel is not an edited configuration recompiled version 

did you try to do: 

```
emerge --sync 

emerge gentoo-sources 

eselect kernel list 

eselect kernel set <highest number in list> 

genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 as suggested in my Tue Apr 01, 2014 4:12 pm post? If not please try, adding another kernel to / boot is harmless. If you tried, was there a problem? 

if you do the steps above; edit in menuconfig to (adds wifi support):

BTW if I show a [  ] or a <  > for an item, it may mean that I think that it may be harmful  if enabled. At the least, I think enabling that item wastes some time and bytes.

 *Quote:*   

> -*- Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless                                                 
> ...

 

----------

## MarcoMarin

You mean the last 2 had no difference or since we started?  :Confused: 

As I noted in my message, there were no difference between the last and the previous config... at least I see none, if I'm mistaken can you, please, point out what option did I miss? 

Yes, I try to make sure every <> or [] is exactly as you listed there.

The first one we tried had those 8 differences I listed above, are those differences there?

I did issue all those commands. No problems, except perhaps as I said, the "preserved libs" for radeon, is this relevant?

No need for wifi, I just noted as it could be systemic and help resolve the opengl problem. it's caused enough problems on other threads.   :Confused: 

edit: I just noticed NONE of the changes had effect.. I did suggest genkernel was ignoring them somehow. Perhaps genkernel takes it's input from .config and not from the file name the user is editing and just saved? I think I tested this hypothesis before, but I'll try again. Thanks.

edit 2: retrying commands... it is strange though, because when I increased the buffer size for dmesg, the log did increase in size.. perhaps the problem somehow is only on initramfs? but then the config would change....

edit 3: genkernel says its using config from /etc/kernel/<kernel name> and it loads all those previous options we dont want   :Sad:  hopefully saving it as .config it will notice and replace that, or maybe we have to delete that if something fishy happened that prevents it from looking elsewhere?

edit 4: Compiling... I'll report back in 1 hour...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DONAHUE

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 let's see if anything is there and if so what it is.

```
emerge -s genkernel
```

 is genkernel or genkernel-next installed? both install the executable as genkernel. wondering if either or both is now behaving oddly?

I will go do 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 using genkernel-next version and see if it works as I expect.

----------

## MarcoMarin

Sorry, too late   :Sad:  I've overwritten that. But we can test later on the next compile, I'm sure there will be many.   :Mad: 

Actually, I would suggest we test  the very kernel with some option, like the buffer size I mention, so we can see if the config.gz you ask is somehow not reflecting the changes but the kernel is... if so, then maybe there is some kernel option interfering with stuff, like the kernel debug messages I had to enable as per guide [3] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

 *Quote:*   

> Check the current GPU, Memory clocks and voltage (needs to have kernel debugfs enabled):

 

However, I didn't find that exact name there so I may have pressed the wrong red button  :Surprised:  though I think I just added "kernel debug" which seems close enough.. though i cant confirm that wasn't already a default option... (oh, maybe that .config I pasted have the defaults, lol)

It says genkernel-next is not installed.

what this version does is save a .bak file, which seems to be the one the user is editing, though it says it is saving the "previous" one. I can't quite be sure solely from timestamps what really is, there are many of the same size too.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
zcat /proc/config.zip | wgetpaste
```

 is a write out of the configuration of the running kernel

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 is a write out of the configuration used in making the kernel

after a reboot to a recompiled kernel they should be identical

----------

## MarcoMarin

Yep. That was it... genkernel was ignoring stuff... 

It's not even on log in yet but I noticed the "processing uevents" did not  change the screen resolution.. Im on raw console mode now, which means the radeon module is not being loaded.. though probably the fglrx isn't either. Maybe modprobe will accept it now.... brb   :Smile: 

----------

## MarcoMarin

"There I fixed..."    :Laughing:  Unfortunately (again,lol), only the hellish, now unneeded, wireless though   :Crying or Very sad: 

But good news, we are one step from fixing the fglrx... radeon is out of the way (not even showing under kernel modules anymore, in lspci -k)

Thanks, man! \o/

Now, modprobe says the following for fglrx: could not insert: Exec format error

samething when I tried it earlier on the bare kernel (the backup I mentioned on the extlinux .conf), so maybe it must be compiled specifically for it?

maybe re-emerge ati-drivers?

----------

## DONAHUE

maybe re-emerge ati-drivers? exactly right

new kernel will require new emerge of ati-drivers in perpetuity, remerge of evdev driver and/or xorg-server used to be sometimes required with new kernel

reboot after emerge ati-drivers

aticonfig --initial

----------

## DONAHUE

genkernel-next behaved properly with changes made in genkernel --menuconfig all being saved properly in /usr/src/linux/.config and used in building the new kernel.

what did you do differently this last time to get the changes to take effect?

----------

## DONAHUE

in the process I've established that  *Quote:*   

>  # CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

  is the default setting for genkernel kernels. Another 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 edit to add: *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> 
> 
> [*] Network device support ---> 
> 
> [*] Wireless LAN ---> 
> ...

  should restore wifi

----------

## MarcoMarin

Like I suggested in my Tue Apr 01, 2014 12:31 am ; Tue Apr 01, 2014 7:23 pm  and Wed Apr 02, 2014 5:27 pm posts!   :Very Happy: 

edits 1 and 3 on that last one.. I explicitly had to go there and save the bugger to the exact name .config. Different names for different versions of kernel experiments is simply ignored by genkernel!   :Shocked:  Even if you answer yes when it asks you to save, before quitting, and it suggests you save on the last name used. I would suppose the program should pick the return value of menuconfig or something, but no...  :Rolling Eyes: 

AAAaaarggg... I'm starting to love Gentoo again.  :Evil or Very Mad:  no, really...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-986684-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html?sid=7927b6a6356cd7f802892e6d54063923

 *Quote:*   

> new xorg-server. xorg-server & evdev may need to be specifically re-emerged for a new kernel version, based on past (bad) experiences, may no longer be true.

 

I remember ^_^ Thanks again. I'll try them in order and report back, so we can update our database of bad experiences. lol. 

You see, infidel, Murphy's law can be used to change the future. It was just a matter of saying "many more kernel compiles will be necessary" and boom! Solved.  :Laughing:  I'll found a new cult on that fundamental, sacred, belief. May Mercy have Murphy on our souls.

----------

## DONAHUE

been in that trap; should have guessed what was happening earlier; you were using the load an alternate, save an alternate menu choices. the devil's invention!! now compounded by adding load save to select exit help at the bottom of every page

----------

## MarcoMarin

hehehe, yeah.. but I do think a save feature is important specially for people hacking the kernel.. I would certainly be 100x more frustrated if I had to re-check every option I changed over and over for every experiment, which I suppose were relatively few compared to those people. And saving in a particular screen saves the whole thing, I believe, right?   :Confused: 

Anyway, wanna help me test the xorg/evdev thing? I configured everything (aticonfig finally detected the device! \o/) but startx made the monitor go out of sync.. this has happened before with this monitor with a different box, and was a simple matter of setting the resolution and Hz right, but.. aticonfig --resolution=0,1024x768 complains that screen0 does not exist and, following this:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration#Setting_your_Resolution

leads to xrandr -q complaining it can't open display (perversely similar to aticonfig, back where we started   :Laughing:  )

There is no option for monitor under the Device section of xorg.conf.. so maybe there is another aticonfig command to set it up (maybe it even bypasses xrandr)

Any suggestions before I give up and re-emerge xorg? (it may fall into the same problem if it's a simple resolution problem, and we lose the testing opportunity)

----------

## DONAHUE

does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log show edid information? if it does and if the manufacturer of the display did not screw it up; the very simple xorg.conf  generated by aticonfig --initial and the x11 scripts should result in a good enough resolution to get you into the GUI.  I haven't had a complex home made xorg.conf for about 8 years now. what display are you using? it may have a preferred resolution. if you have the gui working, the amd control center may be the best way to play with settings. is eselect opengl list showing ati selected? 

```
emerge acpid

rc-update add acpid default
```

 maybe?

my xorg.conf: *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
> ...

  hd5770 driving a 1080p flat screen over hdmi. my /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/98-keyboard.conf *Quote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
>         Identifier "keyboard-all"
> 
>         Driver "evdev"
> ...

  added so I can escape from GUI misfires. xorg.conf.d is where you should add your own good xorg.conf ideas

----------

## MarcoMarin

It's an old CRT but it was quite good at the time, a Samsung SyncMaster 753dfx. Could great Samsung have messed up???   :Shocked: 

The log has EDID on it, but doesn't look good:

fglrx(0): says on all lines:

Display0: Failed to get EDID information

EDID for output DFP1 (and another line for each DFP2-7)

...

Cannot get EDID information for CRT1

EDID for output CRT1

I copied over VertRefresh and HorizRefresh from another box using this monitor, other stuff like default depth, preferredMode (from the guide above), nothing worked. Also that box had CRT-0 as model name, and i changed to crt-1 (as per log above), but this is probb only aesthetics. So I'm hoping it's simply because, as you say, emerge Xorg is necessary. Perhaps evdev isn't, that will be the last test  :Smile: 

And speaking of evdev, the xorg.conf is using kbd   :Surprised:  evdev was emerged before, what happened? lol

anyway, yeah, i should have tested the ctrl-alt-bksp was working before (there was no need, everything worked, lol), now there is no way to be sure that Option is not working, or is only for evdev, etc.... I'm ALT'n into tty1 and CTRL-C'n, hoping it doesn't break subsequent tests, although I reboot before a more significant one.

btw, I had acpid already added to the boot runlevel... would adding it to default be redundant?  I did anyway, but didnt change anything. I'll be removing it later.  :Smile: 

Anything else before I emerge xorg for good? And bump against the next problem... : )

----------

## DONAHUE

I suspect you will need to write your own modelines for your monitor. In the bad old days before automatic xorg.onf I would specify my monitor name and xorg.conf in google and hope someone had figured it out already and posted the solution.  

there used to be a couple of programs that would write a xorg.conf for you--I think they no longer work. there were a couple of modeline calculator guides. 

I think there was/is a lot of variation in implementing edid formats among monitor manufacturers. 

so make model of monitor? if the manual is still around specifications?

----------

## MarcoMarin

I copied over a line from a box that uses this monitor flawlessly. It reads:

```
Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768 +0+0"
```

in fact the resolution was greater. So this should be fine, I actually prefer 1024x768 on default font and icon sizes... (dunno how to make them bigger in all environments or any)

is that what you mean by modelines?

dunno where the manual may be, the model info that I know was only what I said above. SyncMaster 753dfx.

Also, the X was working great with the radeon driver, do you think this would change for the fglrx?  :Confused: 

----------

## DONAHUE

post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf pls

```
wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log

wgetpaste /var/log/xorg.errors
```

 you may not have a .errors file

going to google a while see if any memories surface

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-395579-start-0.html might be of interest; ignore edid probably a good idea

alternately 

```
genkernel --meuconfig all
```

 and disable EDID  *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> 
> 
> Graphics support ---> 
> 
> [  ] Enable firmware EDID

 

metamodes may be codeword for a set of modelines, memory says modelines are a set of space separated numbers

found example:  *Quote:*   

> Section "Modes"
> 
> Identifier "Modes[0]"
> 
> Modeline "1680x1050" 117.69 1680 1776 1952 2224 1050 1051 1054 1080
> ...

 

and an explanation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline

and specs for your monitor: http://www.cnet.com/products/samsung-syncmaster-753dfx-crt-monitor-17-series/specs/

----------

## MarcoMarin

bpaste.net/show/197230 

Edit: Sorry, doing it through links is kinda cumbersome, below are more details:

A quick glance seem to confirm I only need a xorg re-emerge... (suspicious activity under lib64/)

Many of the options tried are "not being used", including the last suggestion from that thread.

But it doesn't seem needed, the thing can actually detect the CRT and even probe it for a whole bunch of its accepted resolutions! More evidence it only needs a xorg re-emerge  :Smile: 

What's more, all those modelines you talk about, are already there!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MarcoMarin

Nope. Same problem...  :Confused: 

emerged xorg-server, it required a rebuild of evdev...

same out-of-sync problem, tried re-emerging evdev, no luck either. Re-issuing aticonfig --initial had no effect.

looking at Xorg.0.log there seems to detecting ok, however, look how strange:

one line says output DFP1 is using monitor section Monitor0 and my "preferredMode" 1024x768.

Output DFP2 through 7 has no monitor section and, more importantly, Output CRT1 has no monitor section.

3 lines later: Connected Display0: CRT1;

then "Display0: failed to get EDID info"

it then lists EDID for all DFP1 through 7, which are empty, then complains "Cannot get EDID info for CRT1" but then lists the same line for EDID info as the previous DFPs, this time (I suppose) not empty as the next line says: "Printing probed modes for output CRT1" and lists all supported resolutions.

Remember the first line I described said it was using monitor section for DFP1? now it says: Output DFP1 disconnected. And remember how CRT1 had no monitor section? Now: "Output CRT1 connected" and even selects the max resolution from the list above! Bypassing the preferred mode it read above, which later on it says Option "preferredMode" not used!

It seems confused about DFP1 and CRT1... could it possibly be because I'm using a DVI to VGA adapter? (my card has no vga output and came with that adapter.)

How can I direct CRT1 to the Monitor Section on xorg.conf?

edit: When I run only X, no dm or de, it closes "successfully", emerged xterm and tried only that, same problem (out of sync), but allowed to read one line at the end there saying: "No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found"

However, in xorg.conf, Section Device says: "BusID "PCI:2:0:0"" ... should I try changing it to 2:0:1?

edit2: Nah.. now it complains about 2:0:0, it seems X tests all possible slots on everything.. pci's, monitors, output ports...

----------

## DONAHUE

The "native resolution"  for your monitor is 1280x1024. 

```
aticonfig --resolution=1280x1024

aticonfig --force-monitor=crt1,notv
```

http://dev.man-online.org/man1/aticonfig/#lbAR may help

```
xdpyinfo | less | wgetpaste
```

BTW I am now using radeon vice fglrx on this machine. update world yesterday, reboot, no startx, found out dev had masked ruby 1.8 causing hassle with portage--still trying to sort out why aticonfig and fglrx stopped working

This is my last fglrx Xorg.0.log, the whole log!!  *Quote:*   

>   [    80.638] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.15.0
> 
> Release Date: 2013-12-27
> ...

 

----------

## MarcoMarin

Yes, I've tried that above (Wed Apr 02, 2014 10:08 pm post)...

but aticonfig still complains screen0 does not exist, I believe this to require X to be already running (that is, it just changes current resolutions).. just as glxinfo, xrandr, all seem to require... thus I also tried running startx from a different terminal, going back to this terminal after running X and trying it again, but still complains. Btw, you must specify a screen, before the resolution, or it will spit out an obscure complaint about Section # which will have you looking at xorg.conf (fell on that trap   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) while it simply needs an integer and a comma (e.g. --resolution=0,80x25   :Laughing:  my current res)

that second command does not seem to exist in my version of aticonfig. (force-monitor)

xdpyinfo (had to emerge), got the same problems as the above ones (probably equivalent to glxinfo?), they need X already running (different terminal didn't work either).. the X prefix (infix for glxinfo?) is probably for this reason..  :Sad: 

thanks for the link, I've read the aticonfig help which shows up when ran without a parameter, but this is more convenient   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> This is my last fglrx Xorg.0.log, the whole log!!

 

Wow, it simply breaks midway like this with no ceremony?!   :Shocked: 

Unless there is more info on some xorg.error log, it may actually be symptom of the same problem I have here! That's because the very next line it sets the ServerLayout, first thing there is  |--> Screen "Screen0" (0)  :Confused: 

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *Quote:*   

> BTW I am now using radeon vice fglrx

 

Sorry for the language barrier here.  :Embarassed:  You mean you are using radeon over fglrx, changed back or is vice yet another driver?   :Confused: 

----------

## DONAHUE

currently using VIDEO_CARDS="radeon", the open source driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, instead of VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", the oem driver x11-drivers/ati-drivers

will switch back next time I need some frustration

have another machine that went through the ruby mess a day before this one and was hanging with a black blank screen, that was a gnome problem.

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> currently using VIDEO_CARDS="radeon", the open source driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, instead of VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", the oem driver x11-drivers/ati-drivers

 

But did opengl work? I had that working before we began this exchange, but there was no acceleration (either root or user, so this rules out permissions)

 *Quote:*   

> will switch back next time I need some frustration

 

hahahaahahaha... I would trade some with you, I've got so much I'm ready to move on to shame now and fall back to reinstalling Windows   :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> have another machine that went through the ruby mess a day before this one and was hanging with a black blank screen, that was a gnome problem.

 

I was thinking this could be a USE variable thing with X... I saw a -xinerama option in blue in one of those re-emerges, maybe there is something lacking there, but i cant see anything.. fglrx is already there... and i think it explicitly puts -radeon.   :Confused: 

----------

## DONAHUE

you should be able to get some acceleration using the radeon driver. 

however, would like to see what your xorg.conf looks like fresh from an aticonfig --initial --> 

```
aticonfig --initial

wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 url?

----------

## DONAHUE

good news for me: fglrx restored and working

 the sequence:

 configure and rebuild the kernel for the open source driver, set VIDEO_CARDS="radeon", unmerge ati-drivers, emerge xorg-server xf86-video-ati xf86-input-evdev, reboot, startx, enjoy the open source driver and kms for a day or so, 

followed by 

 configure and rebuild the kernel for the closed source driver, set VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", unmerge xf86-video-ati, emerge xorg-server ati-drivers xf86-input-evdev, reboot, startx, it works

bad news: I have no idea what was wrong nor exactly what fixed it. I suspect masking ruby 1.8, or my response to it, destroyed some file(s) or link(s) or changed some permission that is now (accidentally) restored.

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *Quote:*   

> configure and rebuild the kernel for the closed source driver

 

What exactly does this mean? For example, with the radeon, I had to set the firmware filenames and point to its directory.

I didn't do anything similar for the fglrx, maybe that's the problem? I relied solely on emerging ati-drivers and the changes you suggested earlier. Like tile-blitting, etc..

I'll paste the conf in a moment, but I'm afraid it is not so fresh as you might expect, because it says "using xorg.conf"... then although it says it's backing up the current one, my changes are still there. I do remember its changes from the first time I ran though, or at least what I noticed at the time, and it was mostly in the Device section, under a paragraph of comments explicitly from amd, though most options are commented out, maybe I have to set them all?

edit: There: [url]bpaste.net/show/198010[/url]

----------

## DONAHUE

that xorg.conf is huge compared to mine and does not look like aticonfig --initial produced it.

A member named Gusar used to appear here and on the arch forum regularly and demonstrate great skill in solving fglrx problems. He often swore (in 2012) that a /etc/X11/xorg.conf containing only:  *Quote:*   

>  Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier  "Radeon Card"
> 
>     Driver      "fglrx"
> ...

  was sufficient to allow the xorg scripts to get X running with fglrx. I'm going to try it now, BRB.

----------

## DONAHUE

That minimal xorg.conf still works.

suggest 

```
mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup

nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 edit to  *Quote:*   

> Section "Device" 
> 
> Identifier "Radeon Card" 
> 
> Driver "fglrx" 
> ...

  and 

```
startx
```

----------

## MarcoMarin

cool! Will do.

brb...

edit for Results: Out of Sync....

I'm beginning to suspect it is indeed something in the kernel, even though it detects the card, the monitor and everything. Remember when I said I noticed before the thing booted, that the radeon was no longer present and the compilation had finally worked? That's because the radeon driver at least ws capable of booting into a framebuffer console, this does not change into it. Whatever was the option to make it do it, should still be there, no?   :Confused: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

No.  You must disable the Radeon driver it the kernel or it will grab the grahics chip before fgrlx loads.

Then the binary blob will not find your graphics chip.

Sight of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log may help.

----------

## DONAHUE

Hi Neddy , welcome

http://bpaste.net/show/197230/ from back a day

@ Marco

 fresh copy with the minimal xorg.conf would be good

@ everybody

Spent two pages not getting changes made to menuconfig into the kernel. Now aticonfig is not making changes to xorg.conf?

----------

## MarcoMarin

Hi again Neddy ^_^

Yes, but I think the problem might not be fglrx not loading but conversely it trying to load too much  :Laughing:  no kidding, the thing is not only loaded at boot up but the xorg log you ask (below) states at least twice to be trying to load the thing, and there is a moment it even says it's going to do it old school style! It sounds rough! lol (not kidding! exact wording may vary) 

http://bpaste.net/show/198104

excerpt: "Falling back to old probe method for fglrx".. it doesn't sound good at all... and it is right after it supposedly succeeded with loading it already.

A few lines later it tries to load fglrxdrm, which it had already done.

a few pages down (I'm on 25 chars vertical res), it does complain of an error about not finding a shared object, fglrx_dri, to load.

Does my .config here says radeon is on?  :Confused:  I don't remember...

Edit:  A few days back, donahue posted a statement saying it needed "firmware" to work. I've found strange but kept it. Now that you say that, I notice a slight inconsistency with that statement and his sequence of commands to change from radeon to fglrx. He did unmerge the firmware. Do you think it may be interfering, even though lspci -k says fglrx is loaded?

----------

## MarcoMarin

Hi again Donahue.

I noticed something on the xorg log. Remember I said there was a -xinerama USE option in some package I merged during those experiments? In the xorg log it say it goes right ahead and enable xinerama   :Shocked: 

Another thing, in your sequence of commands to change between radeon and fglrx, there is a consequence of doing it twice that I may not get here. Namely, you unmerge fglrx, then re-emerge xorg for the radeon, then do that again.

A symptom I have here while I re-emerged ati-drivers and xorg was to have it state a new version was available but it was not going to get that because ati-drivers needed the installed version. Maybe it then didn't think it should apply some new USE var? i dunno.... should I un-merge ati-drivers, then re-emerge xorg, then re-emerge ati-drivers??  :Confused: 

----------

## DONAHUE

if 

```
ls /lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN*
```

 shows

 *Quote:*   

> /lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_ce.bin  /lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_pfp.bin
> 
> /lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_mc.bin  /lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_rlc.bin
> 
> /lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_me.bin  /lib/firmware/radeon/PITCAIRN_smc.bin
> ...

  and 

```
 ls /lib/firmware/radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin
```

 shows  *Quote:*   

> /lib/firmware/radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin

  then firmware is good

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *Quote:*   

> then firmware is good

 

It does show them.

Question is: is good good or is good bad.  :Smile:  I mean, should firmware be good there or is it interfering? I guess you say it should be there? thx.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

```
[   204.002] (EE) Backtrace:

[   204.002] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x585aa6]

[   204.002] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x189749) [0x589749]

[   204.003] (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f06b93c3000+0x10b10) [0x7f06b93d3b10]

[   204.003] (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/libpciaccess.so.0 (0x7f06b95e0000+0x51fe) [0x7f06b95e51fe]

[   204.003] (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (amd_xs113_int10_x_inb+0x46) [0x7f06b6a15e26]

...

[   204.012] (EE) 

[   204.013] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x0
```

means that something tried to access a region of memory that it doesn't own, so the kernel killed it.

This is a very bad thing.

As fgrlx is a binary blob, it tends to get out of step with Xorg and the kernel.  Try the testing fglrx.

You can leave firmware lying around. It will only be used if something loads it.  You will remove the something (Radeon) when you switch tu the binary blob.

----------

## DONAHUE

I'll try to be exact this time, configure and rebuild the kernel for the closed source driver: 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 edit menuconfig to:   *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> 
> 
> Graphics support ---> 
> 
> <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) ---> 
> ...

  then exit saving the configuration. then 

```
nano /etc/portage/make.conf
```

 edit to  *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

  then 

```
emerge --unmerge xf86-video-ati

emerge linux-firmware xorg-server ati-drivers xf86-input-evdev

nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 edit to (should still be)  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device" 
> 
> Identifier "Radeon Card" 
> ...

  

```
reboot
```

 when backup 

```
startx
```

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> means that something tried to access a region of memory that it doesn't own, so the kernel killed it.
> 
> This is a very bad thing.
> 
> As fgrlx is a binary blob, it tends to get out of step with Xorg and the kernel.  Try the testing fglrx.

 

Couldn't it be my bailing out of it with Ctrl-C? (alt-ctrl-bksp not working)

check out the time jump at the left side. : )

 *Quote:*   

> You can leave firmware lying around. It will only be used if something loads it.  You will remove the something (Radeon) when you switch tu the binary blob.

 

Great!    :Very Happy:  [/quote]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DONAHUE,

```
< > ATI Rage 128 

< > ATI Radeon
```

must both be off too.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MarcoMarin,

Ctl-C gets you a different signal.  Thats SIGTERM, not SIGSEG.  However, the only people that know what fglrx does with it signals are not telling  :)

Now that you pointed out the time jump, it looks like Xorg ran normally until it was killed.

What were you expecting to see on the screen and why ?

----------

## DONAHUE

@neddy

absolutely right

are you seeing them on in my submitted menuconfig? they are off in what i see.

edit:

rephrasing, set off (not listed) by not having  < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support enabled

----------

## MarcoMarin

@ donahue

unmerging xf86-video-ati sounds promising. at the end it said << !needed sym (obj on the next line) /usr/lib64/libdrm_radeon.so.1

one of the re-loaded mods i mentioned above at xorg.log... I suppose (and hope) it did remove, as emerge says depclean is the safer way to do it.

emerging stuff...

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> MarcoMarin,
> 
> Ctl-C gets you a different signal.  Thats SIGTERM, not SIGSEG.  However, the only people that know what fglrx does with it signals are not telling  

 

God knows what happens after I Ctrl-C such house of cards   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Now that you pointed out the time jump, it looks like Xorg ran normally until it was killed.
> 
> What were you expecting to see on the screen and why ?

 

A xterm square without decorations at the screen and certainly not my monitors out-of-sync message floating around..

using the same .xinitrc when I was trying to fix razorqt. It worked with radeon.

It seems the drivers finds the card, finds the monitor, but it seems confused about 2 different ports (though it may have changed now with the different xorg.conf), a previous post here describes this better.

edit: Though I don't believe anymore it is confused at all, it uses the dvi port and detects the crt monitor as it should (with adapter). I have another box here which uses the same monitor, and it was just a matter of lowering the frequency of the monitor to solve the same symptom. However the probed mode it seems to select seem to have already a low enough freq (60hz) and I did try to set it on another xorg.conf (copied those fields verbatum) so the cause is probably different.

----------

## DONAHUE

Output CRT1 using initial mode 1600x1200

fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz eP)

oops??

need to set preferred mode?

----------

## MarcoMarin

@ donahue

Nope. Nothing changed. And even my idea of first removing updating xorg (by removing in order, ati-drivers, xorg, and whatever needs it), then remerging xorg (so it gets the new version) and only then merging ati-drivers, would not work either as ati-drivers seem to explicitly require <=xorg-server-1.14.49

and it should work with it anyway...

well, I'll be out of town tomorrow and probb monday, checking out how they've destroyed (they call it a "rebuild") the most famous brazilian stadium to accommodate the world cup. I won't be able to continue this charade, tell me if there are anymore ideas after I return I'll give it one last shot : ) thanks all.

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Output CRT1 using initial mode 1600x1200
> 
> fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz eP)
> 
> oops??
> ...

 

I tried setting the preferred mode remember? But the port confusion I described had the thing reading the field for the DFP1 only to disconnect DFP1 and claim to have CRT1 connected and say "preferredMode" not used.

That's why I asked you how to direct CRT1 to the Monitor0 section so it could try that in the first place before DFP1 used it. And I'd still be happy to try that if you can tell me how...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DONAHUE

ati-drivers and kernel and xorg-server and evdev must be compatible

The following are compatible here:

ati-drivers-14.3_beta ~amd64

xorg-server-1.15.0 amd64

xf86-input-evdev-2.8.2 amd64

gentoo-sources ~amd64

```
echo "=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.3_beta ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av xorg-server ati-drivers xf86-input-evdev
```

watch for compatibility complaints early in each package's emerge

----------

## MarcoMarin

I suppose the requirement for ati-driver which prevents me from updating xorg to 1.15 is ensuring compatibility?

But how do I check that?

My idea was exactly for this purpose, get  the newer xorg, maybe the one I got when installing the desktop environment was not ideal, then hope ati-driver will use that or even better get their newest version... maybe my ati-driver had to be emerged as an older version because of this? It is 13.12:1 here!   :Shocked: 

----------

## DONAHUE

suggest up ati-drivers as suggested in edit above.

----------

## MarcoMarin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-14.3_beta ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

wow, I didn't have that file.. only "accept_keywords"   :Surprised: 

Wouldn't that break portage with some kind of circular dependency it can't resolve?

Ohh... apparently not, sounds promising!!!!  :Exclamation:  11  :Exclamation:  I'll finally have the newest version of the driver![/quote]

----------

## DONAHUE

"accept_keywords" version appears when automatic is used. you can manually add to accept_keywords. I'm old and rusty so still think the old way.

----------

## DONAHUE

if you get a new ati-drivers and xorgserver and evdev

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf

ati-config --initial

xrandr | wgetpaste 
```

 url?

----------

## MarcoMarin

lol

anyways... no joy, same problem (it's probb the res thing it can't find, tried both confs.)

tried emerge @x11-module-rebuild as per a message after xorg install for upgrades from <1.5

it just rebuilt the evdev and ati-drivers again.

alright, see you guys tuesday.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

ati-config --initial 

xrandr | wgetpaste
```

 pretty please

----------

## MarcoMarin

wow... aticonfig (no dashes ^_^) looks waaaaay way leaner! looking good.. even names the monitor as "Generic autodetecting monitor!wohoo".. roll the drums...... NOPE  :Crying or Very sad: 

again, xrandr requires X running or it can't open display. no?Last edited by MarcoMarin on Sun Apr 06, 2014 1:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

need to get control of resolution,

maybe by tuesday

----------

## MarcoMarin

Unless you guys come up with some other idea by then, I'm at a loss here.   :Crying or Very sad: 

See you then.

----------

## DONAHUE

I may have it; if your xorg.conf looks like: *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0
> ...

  add  the bold red line (in regular font of course) and try startx

worked for me

amd may be using xrandr vice ati-config to make changes on the fly. got xrandr to work to change resolution first then located a good example of the option preferredmode hope it works for you

----------

## MarcoMarin

I don't get it. What is the difference between the bold red line and the one in the file you pasted to neddy? (except the actual res of course, which I tried an even lower one)

problem is, it does read that option, but then it discards it and says it is not used. (as better described in my friday post?)

here it is described with the actual output and not in my own confusing words...

```
[   186.814] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 using monitor section Monitor0

[   186.814] (**) fglrx(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1024x768"

...

[   186.814] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 has no monitor section

...

[   186.814] (II) fglrx(0): Connected Display0: CRT1

[   186.814] (II) fglrx(0):  Display0: Failed to get EDID information. 

[   186.814] (II) fglrx(0): Dynamic Surface Resizing Enabled

[   186.815] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP1

[   186.815] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP2

....

[   186.815] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output DFP7

[   186.815] (II) fglrx(0): Cannot get EDID information for CRT1

[   186.815] (II) fglrx(0): EDID for output CRT1

[   186.815] (II) fglrx(0): Printing probed modes for output CRT1

[   186.815] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz eP)

[   186.815] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.61  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync (65.2 kHz e)

[   186.815] (II) fglrx(0): 

...

[   186.815] (II) fglrx(0): Output DFP1 disconnected

...

[   186.816] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 connected

[   186.816] (II) fglrx(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[   186.816] (II) fglrx(0): Output CRT1 using initial mode 1600x1200

...

[   186.873] (WW) fglrx(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used

```

Maybe your idea about disabling EDID in the kernel but I don't think it would work because it goes so far as probing the monitor successfully without edid anyways, so... (edit: and we did try IgnoreEDID to no avail either)

my idea is to somehow redirect that crt-1 it complains of not having a monitor section to the same monitor0 section. It is obvious dfp1 is using that one, so it is considered to be screen0, so maybe creating a screen1, calling it crt-1 somewhere and adding a monitor option "monitor0" on it would work, but how exactly should I go about writing that? (edit: I'll try copying it over and simply changing its name to screen1, when I'm back)

alternatively, having dfp1 disabled from the start and having crt-1 be screen0 should work too, but how to do it?

I believe dfp1 refers  to the dvi port, there is an adapter there to vga which goes to the crt monitor. The thing is probb thinking there is a dvi monitor (with edid available? and maybe here your idea of disabling it in the kernel could take effect?) tries to get it, can't do it, "disconnects it" (as per output above), then crt responds instead it then "connects it", but by then screen0 was already used and thus this new screen is not instantiated, has no options, no monitor option in particular. (and thus "Option "PreferredMode" is not used ")

edit: Another idea I had right in the beginning was to run aticonfig --resolution=0,1024x768 (or whatever res) AFTER X is running, given that, as neddy noticed, X runs ok until I kill it. However, the ways I tried to accomplish this have all failed. Maybe you guys have a better idea on why they did and how to do it. I've tried the following approaches:

1) logging in a different console and running the command after running startx in the 1st console;

2) running startx && aticonfig [stripped]

3) placing the aticonfig command on xinitrc (Im not sure whether I've actually did try this one, but I should have : ))

----------

## DONAHUE

try Option	 "PreferredMode" "1400x1050" 

somebody with your monitor reported using that resolution.

PreferredMode needs a modeline defined

startx 

blind type or open a new console

xrandr --output DFP1 --mode 1280x1024

xrandr --output CRT1 --mode 1280x1024

----------

## MarcoMarin

"There I fixed"   :Laughing:  Unfortunately (I'm getting tired of this punch line,lol), input seems broken.. wouldn't that be cool to blind hack out of it?   :Cool:  I had tried it before (exit, to cleanly make for the alt-ctl-bksp, instead of ctr-c), thus not on my approach above. But we'll fix that when I get back.   :Wink:  (Probb evdev/xkb simple misconfig)

There was no time to learn how to type a proper modeline now, but apparently aticonfig was magnanimous this time and decided to have mercy on my first approach there (thanks donahue for confirming it was a sound idea)

Apparently stubbornness repaid once more, Neddy   :Razz: 

See you guys Tuesday for the final showdown with this damned box from hell    :Evil or Very Mad:   .

Correction while previewing the post:

Got razorqt working and mouse and keyboard works! \o/

Glxinfo say direct rendering enabled!

Glxgears reports almost 3000 FPS!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAH    :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DONAHUE

Does your last report mean that fglrx is now working correctly? Or that some problem remains?

----------

## MarcoMarin

Yep, it is working. Thanks! =)

Unfort...  :Laughing:   Just kidding, but maybe the only mystery is why the input didn't work with xterm alone but did with the whole DE.. I suppose a simple proper input section on xorg.conf will solve it (for example, toggle between xkb and evdev), or something like your 98-keyboard example from before.. (although I'd still wonder how razor can manage without it, can it add its own?)

I don't remember what default aticonfig leave the conf at, will check it out later and report back : )

edit: And also how it fixed the resolution, I don't think it used preferred mode, i think it has written directly in the screen section instead of the monitor section.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
wgetpaste /etc/X11/xorg.conf

xrandr | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 url's would be of great interest

looks as though aticonfig --initial has stopped working as it should fpr me as well as you, --initial is supposed to backup an existing xorg.conf and replace it with a default; aticonfig --some other option is supposed to modify the existing xorg.conf; it appears that --initial is currently modifying instead of replacing with a default.

----------

## MarcoMarin

No no.. Sorry, I wasn't clear. When I referred to my approach #1, it was that aticonfig option (resolution setting). The initial option does still back it up. Although I don't remember if I've tried that new version, probably did... (yes, timestamp of latest backup is from sunday early morning, right before travel)

Fixed the keyboard and mouse the way I mentioned. Funny though, xterm is only picking up  the keyboard if the mouse is over its box. Lol, it wasn't that way if I remember... (tested both kbd and evdev) Also, ctrl-alt-bksp doesn't seem to be working...

Yep, I recalled correctly, the resolution setting option changes not the monitor section but the screen section, though under a subsection named Display and the option string is "Modes".

X still ignored PreferredModes in that contrived way (reads and accepts for DFP1, then discards it and say it's not used for CRT1).

There you go:

http://bpaste.net/show/199598/

http://bpaste.net/show/199600/

http://bpaste.net/show/199601/

----------

## _Sir_

After all this experiments with x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati and x11-drivers/ati-drivers it would be very interesting to see output of the command:

```
eselect opengl list
```

 Personally I haven't  upgrated to xorg-server-1.15.0 yet because of I don't like neither xx.0 versions of packages nor beta video drivers. But until I had changed selection from xorg to ati with eselect opengl my X didn't start. I have VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", but I've changed it before I do upgrate last time from "fglrx radeon r600" so may be my portage tree have some stale dependenses. Nevertheless,  xf86-video-ati has removed from current install.

So I'll be wating for somehow improvements by ati with their binary packs or xorg change their minor version from zero )) 

But I can test 15.0 xorg-server on my oldy laptop where Radeon Xpress 1100 (aka radeon r300) is residing. 

So when I saw my portage complains about ati and xorg-server, I've decided to do some googling before I'll start do weird thing. And here I am. )

----------

## MarcoMarin

Dunno if helps, but here it is:

```
$ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

----------

